# Who likes Beastars



## Adam The Cat (Mar 30, 2020)

I think it is a interesting show I have trouble paying attention though


----------



## furryboy12 (Apr 2, 2020)

me


----------



## Adam The Cat (Apr 2, 2020)

Nice


----------



## furryboy12 (Apr 3, 2020)

who is your favorite character


----------



## Borophagus Metropolis (Apr 3, 2020)

Gohin


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 13, 2020)

Although I do want to hit him over the head with a brick for being so hecking awkward, (reminds me of myself lol) I have to admit that Legosi is simply the god of best bois.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 13, 2020)

I named my account VeeStars for a reason

also name my account that because of the Joestars :3


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I named my account VeeStars for a reason
> 
> also name my account that because of the Joestars :3


Lol. I have the fact that I was a furry long before Beastars to thank for the fact that it didn't get me too hyped. Just another day in the office.  I did love it though, and it was nice to some 'maintstream' anime with non-kemonini (idk how the hell you spell it) anthro characters.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 13, 2020)

Yaxley Warrick said:


> Lol. I have the fact that I was a furry long before Beastars to thank for the fact that it didn't get me too hyped. Just another day in the office.  I did love it though, and it was nice to some 'maintstream' anime with non-kemonini (idk how the hell you spell it) anthro characters.


I don't watch a lot of of anime, and I especially don't finish a lot of anime, so beastars should be honored to be 1 of 2 animes I have finished lol x3


----------



## Doppelfoxx (Apr 13, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't watch a lot of of anime, and I especially don't finish a lot of anime, so beastars should be honored to be 1 of 2 animes I have finished lol x3


It's the only one I have finished lol. I don't really have a lot of spare time, though, so that's not really a big thing.


----------



## Toasty9399 (Apr 14, 2020)

yes


----------



## Nomiron (Apr 14, 2020)

Beastars was quite an enjoyable watch. Would definitely recommend but oh well, it blew up so, good luck finding somebody who hasn't heard of it. Obviously did have its flaws and all, as well as a bunch of annoying characters but the performance of Legosi and Louis were pretty amazing (referring to the original dub here). After reading the manga however I do prefer that one over the show. The CGI is quite solid compared to the usual you'll find in a bunch of other shows but it's still a bit awkward to watch, but that might be just me.


----------



## VeeStars (Apr 14, 2020)

Nomiron said:


> Beastars was quite an enjoyable watch. Would definitely recommend but oh well, it blew up so, good luck finding somebody who hasn't heard of it. Obviously did have its flaws and all, as well as a bunch of annoying characters but the performance of Legosi and Louis were pretty amazing (referring to the original dub here). After reading the manga however I do prefer that one over the show. The CGI is quite solid compared to the usual you'll find in a bunch of other shows but it's still a bit awkward to watch, but that might be just me.


I don't find the CGI awkward at all, in my personal opinion. I haven't read the manga but probably should


----------



## Nomiron (Apr 14, 2020)

VeeStars said:


> I don't find the CGI awkward at all, in my personal opinion. I haven't read the manga but probably should


Like I said, probably just me. ~ Bias plays a big role in stuff like this and my experience with CGI in anime isn't that great overall. I can absolutely live with it and it really hasn't affected my enjoyment, it's just stuff that I notice at times. Just like poorly drawn background stuff in 2D anime. 

If you can't wait for a second season then the manga is a good read, it's artstyle is a bit different though, as a heads up (obviously here it's greater than the difference between a "regular anime" and the corresponding manga).


----------



## DariusTheLoony (Apr 14, 2020)

Manga = Yes
Anime = No

I'm sorry but the fact that we're living in the age of CGI only kind of bothers me a lot because the fact they could easily have just given the anime drawn animation but it's becoming more and more disappointing because we're continuously getting closer and closer to just CGI for anime.... I might be biased but I'm just trying to be a realist because the fact that it felt like they were trying too hard to make it into an anime that is of the times and not just stick to the anime being what it is from the manga like the fact that they gave Legosi a kaioken form, the lack of facial expressions from the manga, and the art style kind of felt lacking when it came to the fur or just the color of the characters themselves. this is just coming from someone that has watched a lot of anime in his life and I felt like it was kind of disappointing.


----------



## ZombieBun (May 3, 2020)

I really enjoyed the anime and I've been trying to find the time to finish the manga because I left off at a really interesting part with whats going on with Louis. Though, after reading some of the manga I didn't like how in his own head Legoshi was, I thought it made him appear more awkward and menacing to other characters when it wasn't really necessary. Other than that I really liked it.


----------



## Deleted member 132067 (May 3, 2020)

Adam The Cat said:


> I think it is a interesting show I have trouble paying attention though


I strongly assume the people from this thread digged it forums.furaffinity.net: Beastars Analysis! (spoilers warning)


----------

